# Bild immer hinter einem anderen Banner verstecken



## Tinoh (16. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Und zwar geht es daraum das ich ein Bild habe und dieses Bild soll sich beim laden der Datei immer hinter einem anderen Werbebanner auf der Seite befinden. Dieses Bild soll nicht sichtbar sein sondern erst sichtbar werden wenn man dieses Werbebanner anklickt. 
 
Aber leider habe ich noch keinen so richtigen Lösungsansatz ausser vielleicht mit einem Zufallsgenerator und dann


----------



## Tim C. (16. September 2003)

Leider gibst du absolut keine Informationen in welcher Sprache du was für ein Projekt realisieren möchtest. Aber gemäß deinen Ausführungen tippe ich mal auf HTML und Homepage oder ?


----------



## Tinoh (16. September 2003)

Ja ich bin mir selber noch nicht so richtig im klaren, weil das ganze soll spätermal in VRML szene benutzt werden, aber ich habe bisher noch keinen brauchbaren lösungsansatz gefunden.
Ich muss es im VRML eh als Script einbinden, das bliebe ja eigentlich nur JavaScript oder PHP.


----------

